# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ο χαμος του πατερα μου...

## pararos

καλησπερα κ απο μενα! ειμαι νεο μελος στο forum, ονομαζομαι παρις κ ειμαι 26 ετων! πριν 5,5 χρονια διαπιστωθηκε στον πατερα μου καρκινος σε πολλα σημεια κοιλιακη χωρα, συκωτη, λεμφαδενες, εκανε μετασταση κ σε αλλα σημεια μετα απο χειρουργειο κ κατεληξε στο κεφαλι οπου κ πεθανε απο πνευμονικο οιδημα μετα απο 1,5 χρονο γεματο ταλαιπωρια, πονο κλπ... ολο αυτον τον καιρο ημουν διπλα του οσο μπορουσα μιας κ ημουν κ φανταρος σε διαφορα μερη της ελλαδας αλλα ολες μου οι αδειες ηταν ειτε γιατι ηταν στο νοσοκομειο κ επρεπε να παω γιατι μου ελεγαν οτι δε τον προλαβαινεις ειτε γιατι επρεπε να τον παω στο νοσοκομειο! περασα πολυ δυσκολα κ στο στρατο κ οταν γυρναγα στο σπιτι οπου εβλεπα τον πατερα μου στην κυριολεξια να λιωνει, να τον τρωει το θυριο οπως ελεγε, ο πατερας μου πεθανε 6 μηνες πριν απολυθω! απο εκεινη την μερα ολα αλλαξαν μεσα μου, τα παντα καταστραφηκαν, δεν ειμαι πια το παιδι της τρελας, της χαρας, του γελιου, της ζωντανιας! τα παντα μεσα μου σκοτεινιασαν! δεν εχω ορεξη για τπτ! στην αρχη νομιζα πως θα μου περασει αλλα μετα απο τοσα χρονια γινομαι χειροτερα! να σας πω οτι με τον πατερα μου ειμασταν πολυ κοντα, τον αγαπουσα παρα πολυ, ηταν η αδυναμια μου που λενε! εχω απελπιστει, πνιγομαι, ολη την ωρα κλαιω σα μικρο παιδι, δεν εχω ορεξη να κανω τπτ, δε με ευχαριστει τπτ, νευριαζω με το παραμικρο, δε θελω κανεναν διπλα μου, ουτε την κοπελα μου, ουτε να κανουμε ερωτα, τπτ! δε μπορω αλλο αυτη την κατασταση, με πνιγει, ειμαι ενα ρακος! ολη την ωρα ειμαι χαμενος... εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου... προσπαθω να κανω πραγματα να ξεφευγω αλλα παλι στην ιδια κατασταση ειμαι...δε ξερω τι να κανω... :Frown:

----------


## sheldon

Κι εγώ έχω χάσει τον πατέρα μου όταν ήμουν μολις 12. Το πήρα πολύ ψύχραιμα, μπορώ να πω. Ίσως σε αυτό συνετέλεσε ότι δεν είχα ισχυρό δέσιμο μαζί του. Πάντως, υποσυνείδητα πρέπει να μου στοιχίζει η έλλειψη ενός πατρικού φίλτρου, γιατί αραιά και που τον βλέπω στον ύπνο μου και νομίζω ότι είναι ζωντανός.

----------


## pararos

δε μπορω να τον θυμηθω οπως ηταν παλια,μου εχει μεινει η τελευταια εικονα!που απο 58 χρονων κ δε του φαινοταν,νομιζες πως ειχες διπλα σου εναν ανθρωπο 150 χρονων!κ δυστυχως δεν τον βλεπω καθολου κ με λυπει πολυ αυτο...εχω τοσο μεγαλη αναγκη να τον δω,να μου πει κατι,οτιδηποτε...

----------


## sheldon

> δε μπορω να τον θυμηθω οπως ηταν παλια,μου εχει μεινει η τελευταια εικονα!που απο 58 χρονων κ δε του φαινοταν,νομιζες πως ειχες διπλα σου εναν ανθρωπο 150 χρονων!κ δυστυχως δεν τον βλεπω καθολου κ με λυπει πολυ αυτο...εχω τοσο μεγαλη αναγκη να τον δω,να μου πει κατι,οτιδηποτε...


Προσωπικά το έχω ζήσει αυτό όταν διάφοροι φίλοι μου έφευγαν από κοντά μου. Μπορεί να μην είναι το ίδιο με την αποβίωση προσφιλούς μας προσώπου, αλλά στον ψυχισμό μου ήταν σαν να περνούσα πένθος. Αυτό που με βοηθούσε τότε ήταν ο χρόνος. Δεν το βλέπεις τη στιγμή που βιώνεις το θρήνο, αλλά η πάροδος του καιρού σβήνει τα σημάδια. Θυμάσαι αυτόν που έχασες χωρίς να πονάς. Οπότε αυτό που έχω να σε συμβουλεύσω είναι να αφήσεις το χρόνο να κάνει το θαύμα του.

----------


## VasilisA

Καλησπέρα και συλλυπητήρια ια για τον πατέρα σου 
Όταν γεννιόμαστε ένα πραγμα είναι σιγουρο, ότι καποια στιγμη θα πεθανουμε…
Δεν είναι επιλογη μας ποτε θα γεννηθούμε αλλα ενδεχομένως κα ουτε ποτε θα πεθανουμε… Εκτός και έαν γινουμε αυτόχειρες…
Ο πρόωρος χαμος ενός ανθρώπου μας θυμωνει μας εξοργιζει και μας απογοητευει…
Οι αποφαση μας να αποδεχτουμε κατι τετοιο φανταζει δυσκολη…
Πρέπει να συνηδειτοποιησουμε ολοι μας ότι καποια μερα θα ερθει και η σειρά μας αλλα μεχρι τοτε θα πρεπει να ζήσουμε την ζωη μας οσο πιο ευχαριστα μπορουμε με τους ανθρώπους γυρω μας που μας αγαπούν και που αγαπαμε…

----------


## elen d

μακαρι να μποσουσα να σου οτι μπορω να στον φερω πισω. κουραγιο

----------


## tommy

Γεια σου....
Και εγώ χθές έχασα τον πατέρα μου μετα απο μάχη με αρρώστεια στο νοσοκομείο αλλά και ταυτόχρονα ,όταν λέμε ταυτόχρονα με μερικές ώρες διαφορά πριν το μοιραίο *γεννήθηκε η κόρη μου*.
Ταλαιπορήθηκε χρόνια στα νοσοκομεία , σχεδόν 15 , αλλά χθές μας άφησε.

Π'ερα όμως απο την αρρώστεια δεν άντεξε και την απώλεια της μητέρας μου ένα χρόνο πρίν *όπου πάλι σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα, με μια βδομάδα διαφορα*, είχε γεννηθεί ο ανηψιός μου.

Δεν έχω ακόμη διάθεση να σου πώ τι εγινε χθές ή πριν ένα χρόνο....θα τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου....
Φαντάσου οτι οι γιατροί τον κρατούσαν με ισχυρές ενέσεις στη ζωή για να προλάβει η γυναίκα μου να γεννήσει και να τρέξω να του πώ τα νέα....Δεν είμαι τόσο ικανός συγγραφέας για να μπορέσω να σου περιγράψω τι γινόταν χθές....

Όπως και να έχει όμως θα προτείνω σε όλους σας μια θεραπεία....αυτη που κρατάει και γιατρεύει εμένα....

Δώστε αγάπη σε άλλους....αρχίστε απο το σύντροφό σας και μετά προσπαθήστε για το καλύτερο...*κάντε οικογένεια εσείς οι ίδιοι και μην περιμένεται απο κανέναν να σας καταλάβει*
Μη ζητάτε να σας δώσουν αλλά δώστε εσείς...δώστε αγάπη,συμπόνοια και παρηγοριά...θα ελευθερωθείτε σιγά-σιγά...

Σταματήστε να μιλάτε για τα δυ΄σαρεστα και να επικεντρωθείτε σε αυτά που έχεται δίπλα σας....
Και πάντα να θυμάστε οτι πάντα υπάρχουν και θα υπάρχουν τραγικότερες ιστορίες και απο την δικιά σας και απο τη δική μου....κάθε μέρα...

Βγείτε λοιπόν έξω και αρχίστε να ζείτε...

**Φεύγω τώρα να πάω τα μπιμπερό στη γυναίκα μου....

----------


## pararos

λυπαμαι παρα πολυ... Τα συλληπητηρια μου... Να πω την αληθεια οτι κ να μου πουν δε με παρηγορει κ δε φταιει κανενας περα απο τον εαυτο μου! Δε μπορω να καταπολεμησω αυτο που νιωθω, οτι κ να κανω, δεν αντεχω τον εαυτο μου να ειναι ετσι... Δυστυχως δεν εχω κ ανθρωπους διπλα μου, φιλους να με βοηθησουν, να μου σταθουν, ακομα κ στην κηδεια απομακρυνθηκαν, κανενας δεν ηρθε! Μονος μου τον συνοδεψα... Παντα ηθελα να στηριζομαι στον εαυτο μου, στις δυναμεις μου! Αλλα εφυγε κ τα πηρε ολα μαζι του, οτι ειχα! Ισως μαλλον αντλουσα δυναμη απο τον πατερα μου, γτ ειχε περασει πολλα στη ζωη του κ συχνα ειχε αρκετη μελαγχολια μεσα του αλλα καταφερε τοσα πολλα που τον θαυμαζα! Ολοι με βλεπουν κ μου λενε ποσο του μοιαζω, ποσο τους τον θυμιζω, ειναι λες κ ακουνε τον πατερα μου, λες κ τον βλεπουν σε μενα, ακομα κ η μανα μου που την βλεπω πολλες φορες τρομαγμενη οταν παω να της μιλησω ή οταν τη φωναζω απο μακρια γιατι νομιζει οτι ακουει τον πατερα μου, ολοι λενε ιδιος εισαι αλλα τα χρονια του μην παρεις, απο τη μια με συγκινει, νιωθω καπως περιεργα αλλα απο την αλλη νιωθω σα φαντασμα, πιστευω να καταλαβαινεται τι εννοω! Να πω επισης οτι τελικα δεν ειναι τπτ τυχαιο κ ξερω πως ειναι παντα μαζι μου μετα απο αυτο, δε ξερω αν ηταν τυχη ή κατι αλλο. Δουλευε σε ενα εργοστασιο κ ειχε ενα ερμαριο για να αλλαζει οπως ολο το προσωπικο, πηρε συνταξη κ φυγαμε μακρια μιας κ τα σπιτια ηταν της εταιριας κ μας τα παραχωρουσαν οσο δουλευε ενα μελλος. Αναγκαστηκα μετα επρεπε να το αφησεις κ φυγαμε πολυ μακρια! Μετα απο 5 χρονια εκανα αιτηση σε αυτη την εταιρια κ με πηραν ως συμβασιουχο στην αρχη κ μετα στο μονιμο! Προς εκπληξη την πρωτη μερα μπηκα στο ποστο που δουλευε κ το ερμαριο του ηταν εκει απειραχτο, με το ονομα του κ το μητρωο του το οποιο κ μου εδωσαν... κ συνεχιζω οτι εκανε... Στην αρχη μου ηταν παρα πολυ δυσκολο, κρυβομουν κ εκλαιγα, ηθελα να του πω τοσα πολλα, να τον ρωτησω για τα μηχανηματα, να με βοηθησει, να με συμβουλεψει, να του πω για τους συναδελφους του, για ολα... αλλα δεν ηταν εκει, δεν ηταν πουθενα, δεν ειναι πουθενα! Δε μπορω να το ξεπερασω, δε μπορω να συνεχισω στη ζωη μου...

----------


## elen d

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, δεν τα εχεις χασει ολα ακομα για να νοιωθεις ετσι. Εμενα πεθανε η μητερα πριν 22 χρονια, (ειμαι 30 τωρα), 21 χρονια και το ξεπερασα και το αντεξα και εμεινα μονη, και μενα μου λεγανε και στον πατερα λεγανε και εκεινος ελεγε, πωσ ημουνα ιδια η μανα μου, ειναι πολ βαρη αυτο νοιωθεις πως πρεπει να γινεισ ανταξιος τους, δεν ξερω αν γινεται. θελω να πω πως εγω και ο πατερας μου μειναμε μονοι μας 21 χρονια αυτοκολλητοι, τα παντα μαζι, δεν ξαναεφτιαξε τη ζωη του και ειχε αυτος εμενα και γω αυτον. Παντα ομως εγω, ισως και κεινος, βαζαμε ενα τοιχο μπορστα οταν θυμομασταν τη μαμα, μας απομακρυνε και μας ενωνε ταυτοχρονα. Περσι καταλαβα τι εχασα οταν πεθανε ο πατερας μου και απο τοτε μπορω να σου πω πως νοιωθω ολα αυτα που περιγραφεις και πολλα αλλα, αλλα αυτο που με τρωει ειναι πως η θλιψη που ειχα για την μανα μου με εκανε να χασω πολλεσ πολυτιμες στιγμες με τον πατερα μου. Νομιζα πως εχω οσο χρονο θελω για να ζησω τα παντα , να μοιραστω τα παντα μαζι του.... Δεν προλαβα.

Στα λεω αυτα απλα ισως να δεις πως ναι εφυγε ο πατερας σου αλλα ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ η μητερα σου, που παντα θα σου θυμιζει τον μπαμπα σου και εσυ παντα θα της θιμιζεις εκεινον, η ζωη ειναι αδικη για μερικους εκμεταλλευσου αυτα που εχεις, μην φτασεις να τα χασεις ολα και τοτε μετανοιωσεις για πραγματα που εκανες η δεν εκανες, εχεις ακομα κατι που θα σου δινει δυναμη και ισως και περισοτερη απο αυτη που επαιρνες απο τον μπαμπα σου. Και να θυμασαι οτι ο πατερας σου υπαρχει στα μυαλο σου και στην ψυχη σου για παντα.

----------


## pararos

δε ξερω αν εκανα καλα αλλα εδιωξα κ την κοπελα μου που ειμασταν μαζι 4.5 χρονια κ ηταν παντα διπλα μου, αλλα κατα καποιων τροπο πνιγομουν! τα παντα στην οικογενεια ειναι χαλια! ολοι εχουν προβληματα... που χειροτερευουν οσο περναει ο καιρος! τι να πω, μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα... ισως αν μεινω μονος τελειως φτιαξω απο μονος μου τα πραγματα τουλαχιστων μεσα μου, ξερω οτι εχω καταθλιψη κ το ηξερε κ η κοπελα μου, αλλα δε ξερω αν με βοηθουσε ή θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει...

----------


## ροβη

καλησπερα.ειμαι νεο μελος στην ομαδα σας.δεν ξερω αν τα λογια παρηγορουν αλλα συλληπητηρια ολοψυχα για τον μπαμπα σου.το οτι πονας ειναι φυσιολογικο,το αντιθετο θα ηταν το παραλογο..οσα χρονια και να περασουν απλα θα ειναι λιγο καλυτερα...κρατα μονο τις καλες στιγμες και μη σκεφτεσαι τις τελευταιες.μακαρι να γυρναγε ο χρονος πισω.μακαρι να μην γινοταν διαγνωση καρκινου με μεταστασεις στον μπαμπα μου πριν 4 μηνες που ηταν ολα τελεια,γιατι ξερω πως η καθε μερα που ερχεται δεν θα ειναι οπως η προηγουμενη.

----------


## andriana76

καλημερα.σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου πριν 6χρονια και νιωθω σαν να ταν χθες.πιανω τον εαυτο μου να του μιλαει σαν να με ακουει.ποσο θα ηθελα?επισης εχασ και τον φιλο μου πριν 1χρονο.και ημουν πολυ χαλια.ακομα δεν το χω συνειδητοποιησει.,καλα καλα..αλλα προσπαθω..ωρες ωρες εκει που φτανω και πιανω πατο νιωθω μια ωθηση και περνω τα πανω μου.και σκεφτομαι οτι θελω να με βλεπουν εκει που ειναι αν με βλεπουν και αν οχι να ειμαι καλα αλλα να προσπαθω αξιοπρεπως να ζησω.θελω να μην ,απογοητευσω τον πατερα μου γτ εκεινος εκανε αγωνα να με μεγαλωσει,να με σπουδασει,.να με κανει ανθρωπο..και του χρωσταω ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω ασχετα αν δεν ειναι εδω να του το πω.δεν θελω να τα γκρεμισω ολα..σου εκφραζω τη θεση μου μου για να σου μεταφερω τη δικη μου συμπεριφορα μετα το χαμο του δικου μου πατερα.βρες τη δικη σου ευτυχια και μην απογοητευεσαι..προσπαθησει να μην ταα βλεπεις ολα μαυρα..αφιερωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου να σκεφτεις.να βαλεις τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα ΚΑΙ δωσε χρονο στην κοπελα σου να κανετε πραγματα μαζι..ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τας πολυ καλα..καλη χρονια να εχεις!!!

----------


## Joann

Γεια σου κι από μένα! Ελπίζω να 'σαι καλύτερα και γράφω μόνο γιατί συγκινήθηκα αν κι έχουν περάσει 12 χρόνια από τότε που έφυγε ο μπαμπάς μου και δεν ήμουν καθόλου μικρή ούτε τότε.
Όλους κάτι μας πληγώνει στον τρόπο που έφυγε ένα πολύ αγαπημένο μας πρόσωπο ακόμα κι αν δεν υπόστηκε την τρομερή ταλαιπωρία και τον πόνο από την αρρώστια που υπόστηκε ο μπαμπάς σου.
Κατ' εμέ μην κλείνεσαι στον εαυτό σου και μη διώχνεις από κοντά σου πρόσωπα που πραγματικά ενδιαφέρονται για σένα, αν και δεν είμαι υπέρ τέτοιων συμβουλών, εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα...απλώς πιστεύω πως όταν είσαι υγιής κι έχεις την εργασία σου, όλα καλά είναι. Μη μαυρίζεις τη ζωή σου χωρίς λόγο.
Κι ο μπαμπάς σου δεν έχει σχέση με τίποτα μεταφυσικό. Κράτα όλα τα καλά στο μυαλό σου. Εγώ ακόμα καμιά φορά περπατάω στο δρόμο και μονολογώ: "Mπαμπά, πού είσαι;". Και θυμάμαι καλά την τελευταία φορά που τον είδα στ' όνειρό μου και θα 'θελα πάρα πολύ να τον ξαναδώ.
Καλή χρονιά.

----------


## pararos

καλη χρονια να εχετε κ σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας! αισθανομαι τοσο μονος... η κοπελα μου(πρωην) δε θελει να ξαναειμαστε μαζι, τουλαχιστον ετσι δειχνει(ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση) ,χαθηκε με ενα τραγουδι, δε θελω να γυρισει απο λυπηση αλλα δε γινεται να της κανω κ κακο κ την εχω τοσο αναγκη αλλα δεν την αδικο, της ειχα κανει τη ζωη δυσκολη, τη μια ημουν ετσι κ την αλλη αλλιως, ψυχολογικα χαλια! ανδριανα εσυ νιωθεις μια ωθηση κ περνεις τα πανω σου, εγω τπτ δυστυχως, κενος σε ολα! προσπαθω να βρω την ευτυχια, να κανω πραγματα που μου αρεσουν αλλα τπτ, παλι στο μηδεν ειμαι. joann καλυτερα δε θα το ελεγα... ισα ισα κιολας δεν αλλαξε κατι...

----------


## Picaro

Το χειρότερο είναι να "χάσεις" τον πατέρα σου ενώ είναι ακόμα εν ζωή. Να είναι αδιάφορος, να είναι αλκοολικός και βίαιος, να είναι χρήστης βαρέων ναρκωτικών, να έχει χωρίσει με τη μητέρα σου και να ζει μακριά. Σκέψου τις καλές στιγμές που ζήσατε μαζί. Γιγάντωσε την υστεροφημία του διαδίδοντας στη κοπέλα σου, στα παιδιά που θα κάνεις στο μέλλον, στους φίλους σου, όλα αυτά που σου είπε, όλα αυτά που έμαθες δίπλα του. Έτσι δεν θα ξεχαστεί ποτέ. Όπως δεν ξεχάστηκαν οι ήρωες που πολέμησαν για την ελευθερία της πατρίδας μας, γιατί μη ξεχνάς (και νομίζω οτι το ξέρεις καλύτερα απο μένα) η μάχη για τη ζωή ενάντια στο θάνατο είναι εξίσου επίπονη και σκληρή.

----------


## Lampros

Ειναι μια κατάσταση , η απώλεια του πατερα σου που δεν θα μπορέσεις ποτε να ξεπερασεις , απλα θα συνήθισεις τον πόνο ο οποίος μέρα με την μέρα θα μεγαλώνει .
Τα εχω βιώσει απο τα 19 μου, θα κλαψεις ξανα και ξανα και ξανα , θα σου λείπει θα τον θες να τον δεις .
Απλα θα συνήθισεις να ζεις μέσα σε αυτο .

----------


## Πυρρων

Φιλε pararos... Ο πατερας σου πεθανε και αυτο ασφαλως δημιουργει συναισθηματα θλιψης σε σενα και το στενο οικογενειακο σου περιβαλλον. Εσυ ομως...; Ζεις; Χμμ. Για να δουμε. Ισως σου φανει παραδοξο αλλα θα μπορουσα να υποστηριξω πως ο πατερας σου ζει ενω εσυ οχι... Περιεργο; Ισως. Ας το δουμε ομως κατω απο μια αλλη "ματια". Το να υπαρχεις, μας λενε οι υπαρξιακοι φιλοσοφοι, δεν σημαινει να θεωρησαι δεδομενος, αλλα προς δημιουργια απο τον ιδιο σου τον εαυτο. Υπαρχειν σημαινει γιγνεσθαι. Η υποσταση ειναι κινηση, ειναι χρονικοτητα, ειναι εργον, ενα συνεχες γιγνεσθαι. Τωρα...φαινεται πως η ζωη σου περιστρεφεται πια γυρω απο τον πατερα σου. Οι σκεψεις, τα συναισθηματα, οι ενεργειες σου, ολα αυτα που οριζονται ως κινηση, ως γιγνεσθαι τις υπαρξης, δεν αφορουν εσενα αλλα τον πατερα σου. Μια ιδεα που καθημερινα πραγματωνεται μεσα απο την ζωη σου, ειναι σαν να εχεις δωσει ως οχημα την ζωη σου για να ζει μεσα απο εσενα ο πατερας σου. Ενεργεις και συνδιαλεγεσαι στην ζωη θετοντας σε κινηση την ιδεα του πατερα σου αφηνοντας την δικη σου ιδεα, την δικη σου υποσταση, σε πληρη ακινησια, απορριπτοντας το γιγνεσθαι, το χωροχρονικο συνεχες του εαυτου σου που θα σου επιτρεψει να ζησεις ξανα. Φιλε pararos... Ο πατερας σου πεθανε... Μην κανεις το λαθος να παιρνεις την θεση του, δεν σου ανηκει, εσυ εχεις αλλο ρολο τωρα... Να θεσεις σε κινηση την δικη σου ζωη... Και μεσα απο αυτη τη κινηση, το γιγνεσθαι, να κανεις τα παντα "ζωη" γυρω σου...
Καλη συνεχεια.......

----------


## pararos

Φιλε Πυρρων καλα τα λες και τα εχω διαβασει απειρες φορες και προσπαθω να ζησω κ σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ...αλλα τα παντα τα κανω με το ζορι,δε χαιρομαι τιποτα!εχω μπει σε μια διαδικασια στην οποια λεω οτι δε προκειται να τον ξαναδω ποτε...και με κανει ρακος!

----------


## λιλιουμ

Λοιπον θελω να μοιραστω κατι που μου συμβαινει..

Κι εγω εχασα τον μπαμπα πριν εναμιση χρονο. 

Περασα απο διαφορα σταδια, τους πρωτους μηνες παγωμα, μετα συνειδητοποιηση και πενθος κλπ κλπ. 

Εγω ειχα ενα θεμα, δε μπορουσα να κλαψω, κατα καποιο τροπο δε μπορουσα να βιωσω πραγματικα το πενθος τους πρωτους 9-10 μηνες, με εξαιρεση το πρωτο βραδυ, που αν δεν ειχα ενα φιλο μου που για μενα ειναι Ανθρωπος με το Α κεφαλαιο να κοιμηθει διπλα μου, θα ειχα μαλλον κοπανησει το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο γιατι δε σταματαγε να σκεφτεται και να γυριζει. 

Απο κει και περα παγος, ενω και μιλαγα για αυτον, και τον σκεφτομουν συνεχεια, κοιταζα φωτογραφιες, αν εβλεπα ταινια που πεθαινε οποιοσδηποτε εκλαιγα, αν εβλεπα φωτογραφια εκλαιγα, αν εβλεπα αρρωστο μεγαλο ανθρωπο εκλαιγα, κτλ κτλ κτλ. Αλλα δεν ξερω μπορει να με καταλαβει κανεις, ημουν παγακι, παρολο το κλαμμα που με επιανε κατα καιρους, δεν το ειχα συνειδητοποιησει ποσο με ειχε αγγιξει ο θανατος του. Νομιζα οτι ειμαι οκ, το αντιμετωπιζω καλα και ειμαι ενταξει.

Μεχρι που το καλοκαιρι διαβαζα δυο βιβλια για σχεσεις και ψυχολογια και οικογενεια κτλ κτλ (διαβαζω παντα ταυτοχρονα 2-3 βιβλια). Σε καποια φαση λοιπον αναμεσα στα καλοκαιρινα μου μπανια αρχισα να μην αισθανομαι καλα, να με πιανει εκνευρισμος και θλιψη. Σταματησα το ενα βιβλιο λοιπον εκεινο το διαστημα και συγκεντρωθηκα στο αλλο. Σε καποια φαση μεγαλωσε η θλιψη και παρατησα και το δευτερο βιβλιο. 

Θα μου πεις τι φταιγανε τα βιβλια και τα παραταγα επειδη ειχα τα νευρα μου και τις κυκλοθυμιες μου και τσακωνομουν με τη μανα μου και τον φιλο μου? Ουτε εγω καταλαβα, *ωσπου* μια μερα αναβει το λαμπακι μεσα το συννεφακι πανω απο το κεφαλι μου. 

Σοκαρισμενη ανοιγω το ενα βιβλιο εκει που το ειχα αφησει με το σελιδοδεικτη, κοιταω, κεφαλαιο "Απωλεια", παιρνω και το δευτερο βιβλιο το ανοιγω, κεφαλαιο "Πενθος". Τυχαιο λεω μεσα μου? Δεεεεεε νομιζωωωωω!! Παρτα βλαμμενη που νομιζες οτι δε σε ειχε επηρεασει και εισαι μια χαρα. Εγιναν καποια σκηνικα που δε θελω να αναφερθω γιατι ειναι πολυ προσωπικα, εκανα ενα μπαμ ας πουμε και τοτε συμφιλιωθηκα πραγματικα με το γεγονος. Οσο μπορει να συμφιλιωθει κανεις δηλαδη.

Μου ηρθαν στο δρομου και καποιοι ανθρωποι και καποιες σκεψεις για το θανατο και για αυτον που φευγει, οτι αυτος που ειναι την αλλη πλευρα θελει να σε βλεπει μοναχα ευτυχισμενο γιατι αλλιως δεν ηρεμει η ψυχη, και ετσι καπως ηρεμησα.

Το θαυμαστο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι απο οταν εφυγε τον εβλεπα μεσα σε ανθρωπους, μεσα σε αγαπημενα μου αντικειμενα, ζωακια, μεσα στο καθετι το οποιο αγαπω. Τωρα τον βλεπω πολυ πιο συχνα. 

Δεν κανω δευτερες σκεψεις για αυτο το γεγονος, δε θελω ουτε να το αναλυσω, ουτε να το ερμηνευσω, ουτε να τον αφησω με οδηγησει στη νοσταλγια και στη θλιψη, απλα το παιρνω οπως ερχεται, χαμογελαω, μου αρεσει και το ζω.

----------


## nflu

το παγωμα ειναι μερος της αμυνας λιλιουμ,απεναντι στο ισχυρο ψυχικο σοκ που προκαλει ο θανατος...βαζεις ενα οριο για να μη περασεις την πορτα σε ενα δωματιο πανικου και φρικης...καλως ή κακως ομως αυτη την πορτα δεν μπορεις να την κρατησεις για παντα κλειδωμενη...πρεπει να μπεις και σιγα σιγα να κανεις το δωματιο δικο σου χωρο,να ανοιξεις τα παραθυρα,να το γεμισεις με τα χρωματα των αναμνησεων,με παλιες φωτογραφιες,αγαπημενες στιγμες.... ετσι γινεται ενας χωρος οικειος που τον επισκεπτεσαι με νοσταλγια και αγαπη.... πρεπει να εχεις ομορφες αναμνησεις απο τον πατερα σου,φαινεται απο τον τροπο που γραφεις γι αυτον... πρεπει να νιωθεις τυχερη,οσο κι αν ακουγεται παραδοξο,γιατι στο δικο σου δωματιο δεν υπαρχουν σκιες,ουτε κρυφες γωνιες...ουτε λογια που δεν ειπωθηκαν ποτε κι εμειναν μετεωρα να εννοουνται... το δικο σου δωματιο μπορεις να το γεμισεις με το φως της αγαπης που δεν πεθαινει ποτε και της τρυφεροτητας που σε εκανε απο παιδι τον ανθρωπο που εισαι σημερα...μια γωνια για σενα και τον μπαμπα σου.. μονο δικια σας για να βρισκεστε μεχρι να συναντηθειτε ξανα.

----------


## λιλιουμ

Νflu μπορει να εχεις πεσει και πολυ εξω.. Απλα καποτε, μαλλον εγκαιρα, μπορει να σταματησα να ζηταω απο αυτον να ειναι οπως θα ηθελα, και αποδεκτηκα την κατασταση ως ειχε. Επισης νομιζω οτι καταφερα να μην γυρναω πισω παρα σπανια πια, για αυτο και δεν εχω καλη μνημη, και αυτο το καταλαβα οταν συνειδητοποιησα ποσες φορες καποιος μου θυμιζει κατι που εγινε στο παρελθον η με ρωταει για αυτο, και εγω πρεπει να προσπαθησω παρα πολυ να θυμηθω πανω κατω τι ειχε γινει, και αυτο ΑΝ το θυμηθω τελικα, και ποσες ιστοριες λενε οι αλλοι απο το παρελθον, ενω εγω συνηθως δεν εχω πολλα παρελθοντικα να πω. Ειδικα για τα ασχημα λοιπον δε γυριζω πισω, γυριζω μονο για τα ομορφα.

Εντιτ: Και ισως για ολους τους παραπανω λογους τελικα εχεις δικιο! Ξαναδιαβαζοντας τι μου εγραψες και τι σου απαντησα το καταλαβα! Ναι, εχω ομορφες αναμνησεις, γιατι αυτες κρατησα  :Smile:

----------


## λιλιουμ

Αργω ειναι η αληθεια, αλλα το καταλαβαινω (συνηθως)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nflu

Τοτε πρεπει να σου πω ενα μπραβο,και το εννοω με ολη την σημασια,θελει και δυναμη και πειθαρχια κατι τετοιο και περισσοτερο ισως σημαινει πως εισαι με τον εαυτο σου καλα... εγω πρεπει να ομολογησω πως δεν το εχω καταφερει... η αγαπη βεβαια που εχει μεινει μεσα μου ειναι πολλη,παντα ηταν... αλλα νιωθω σαν να μεινε κατι στην μεση,σαν να κοπηκε αποτομα ...νιωθω ακομα και ενοχες που θυμαμαι ακομα τα ασχημα,οχι με θυμο ή κακια αλλα με πολυ παραπονο.... ολα αυτα που θα μπορουσαν να ειναι τοσο πολυ αλλιως.. το δικο μου δωματιο εχει πολλες σκοτεινες γωνιες και καμμια φορα φοβαμαι και να το ανοιξω.....

----------


## λιλιουμ

Νflu η καλυτερη αντιμετωπιση για μενα δεν ειναι ουτε να το ανοιξεις, ουτε να το εξερευνησεις, ουτε να γυρισεις πισω εκει, ουτε να το αποδεκτεις, ουτε να το αγκαλιασεις. Ειναι να το ξεχασεις.

----------


## nflu

...ναι μαλλον ετσι πρεπει να ναι.. να ξεχασεις ...

----------


## λιλιουμ

Αυτο ειναι, γιατι εχοντας στο μυαλο σου ενα δωματιο σκοτεινο δυο τεινα συμβαινουν: 

1. οταν μπαινεις σε αυτο αναβιωνεις τον πονο και ετσι συντηρειται το δωματιο, γυριζεις ξανα και ξανα εκει να βασανιζεσαι με θυμο ή ενοχες ή παραπονο, αναπτυσσεται μπορεις να πεις _εθισμος_ σε αυτα τα συναισθηματα που προκαλουν οι συγκεκριμενες σκεψεις
2. οταν προσπαθεις να το αποφυγεις και παλι το συντηρεις, γιατι προσπαθουμε να αποφυγουμε μοναχα κατι που υπαρχει, ακομα κι αν υπαρχει μονο στο μυαλο μας. Δηλαδη μπορει οκ να μη μπαινεις μεσα να βιωσεις τον πονο, αλλα το φερνεις στο μυαλο σου και ετσι δεν το βοηθας να εξαφανιστει!

Αυτο σε εμποδιζει απο το να ζεις οσο πιο χαρουμενα γινεται, γιατι ειναι σαν μπαλα καταδικου, και πραγματικα, δεν υπαρχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΜΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΩΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ να το κανεις αυτο στον εαυτο σου. ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΩΣ υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι λογοι που πρεπει να ζησεις οσο πιο ομορφα γινεται αυτη τη ζωη.

Αν παψεις να το επαναφερεις στη μνημη σου, σιγα σιγα ξεφουσκωνει, ξεθωριαζει, και χανεται..

----------


## nflu

ναι...τι γινεται ομως οταν το ατομο που συνδεεται με αυτες τις αναμνησεις ,ηταν ενα ατομο απολυτα δυστυχισμενο,που σε ολη του την ζωη μεχρι την τελευταια μερα που το ειδες τονιζε συνεχεια αυτη την δυστυχια και μονο και ειχε και ενα εξισου τραγικο τελος... τι να πρωτοξεχασεις.. αστο,..καλυτερα να ξεχνας τελικα...μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα κλικ σε ενα διακοπτη..

----------


## λιλιουμ

Μπορεις να ξεχασεις, στο λεω με σιγουρια, γιατι ολα αυτα που ειπες μου χτυπανε καμπανες  :Smile:  

Δεν μπορεις εσυ να του δωσεις τη χαρα που δεν πηρε ή την αναγνωριση, ή να του αλλαξεις μυαλα, να αλλαξεις τη ζωη που γραφτηκε. Κι εγω ηθελα να το κανω αυτο πιστεψε με. Μετα καταλαβα οτι με αυτες τις σκεψεις και τα συναισθηματα απλα θα γινομουν στη ζωη μου αυτο που δεν ηθελα να ειναι εκεινος, δυστυχης. Και αυτο δεν το θελει για σενα τωρα. Αν θες λοιπον να τον κανεις ευτυχισμενο τωρα, ξεχασε τα ολα αυτα, και θα τον βλεπεις γυρω σου καθε μερα και θα χαμογελας.  :Smile:

----------


## nflu

Στα αληθεια μου κανει πολυ καλο να το ακουω απο καποιον που εχει ζησει κατι παρομοιο... πολλες φορες προσπαθω να βρω την λυση,αυτη την φορα θα προσπαθησω να δοκιμασω τον δικο σου δρομο...εχεις δικιο δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις αυτο που γραφτηκε.. ειναι μεγαλο βαρος,κι ακομα μεγαλυτερο να φοβασαι καμμια φορα να κοιταξεις ακομα και την φωτογραφια.. μα αυτο ομως εχεις δικιο δεν φερνει χαρα σε κανεναν.. ουτε σε κεινη ουτε σε μενα..
νιωθω πως ο δικος σου τροπος περνει ενα μικρο βαρος απο την καρδια μου.... κι αυτο σημαινει ηδη κατι.....σ'ευχαριστω.

----------


## λιλιουμ

παρακαλω, χαρα μου.

Εχω καταλαβει οτι ο δρομος της αληθειας ειναι ιδιος με αυτον της ζωης, της χαρας και της αγαπης. Και οποια αληθεια εχω συνειδητοποιησει και εχω δει οτι δουλευει για μενα, μου δινει χαρα, μου επιτρεπει να ζω ομορφα και να αγαπω εμενα και τους αλλους, θελω να την μοιραζομαι..

----------


## chris74p

καλησπέρα. ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ...γιατι δεν ξέρω ουτε εγω.ισως καπου ψαχνω να πιαστω...στις 29/6/2012 πριν απο 24 ημερες εχασα τον πατερα μου,στα 61 ηταν,απο καρκινο του παχεως με αρκετες μεταστασεις.Εφυγε απο την διαγνωση μεσα σε 15 μηνες.Εχω στειλει γυναικα και παιδια στα πεθερικα,εκτος αθηνων, και εγω εννοειτε οτι συνεχίζω και δουλευω...Προχθες εκλαιγα τοσο πολύ,ουτε στην κηδεία δεν εκλαψα τοσο που στο τελος πόναγαν τα ματια μου.Με εγδερναν..Δεν ξερω πως θα το ξεπερασω..ειδικα οταν ασχολουμε με τα πραγματα του,τις υποχρεώσεις που άφησε πισω και τις κλεινουμε(ολα τα αδέρφια)..Το πιο συνταρακτικό ήταν που μας πεθανε σπίτι..δεν πιστευε οτι θα πεθανει τόσο νωρις και όταν το καταλαβε δεν ήθελε να τον βλέπουμε...Αυτός ο επιθανάτιος ρόγχος
ηταν ό,τι χειρότερο που έζησα και ευχομαι να μην το περασει κανεις..

----------


## nflu

ειναι μια περιοδος πενθους που αναγκαστικα θα περασεις κρις....δεν γινεται διαφορετικα...ετσι παει...
τωρα ακομα ειναι πολυ νωρις...κι ακομα ειναι πολυ εντονη η παρουσια του....
σιγα σιγα με τον καιρο θα το αποδεχτεις και ο πονος θα μαλακωσει...προσπαθησε να θυμασαι τις καλες σας στιγμες....και να περνεις δυναμη και αγαπη απο τους αγαπημενους σου....σου ευχομαι δυναμη.....

----------


## virg

> καλησπέρα. ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ...γιατι δεν ξέρω ουτε εγω.ισως καπου ψαχνω να πιαστω...στις 29/6/2012 πριν απο 24 ημερες εχασα τον πατερα μου,στα 61 ηταν,απο καρκινο του παχεως με αρκετες μεταστασεις.Εφυγε απο την διαγνωση μεσα σε 15 μηνες.Εχω στειλει γυναικα και παιδια στα πεθερικα,εκτος αθηνων, και εγω εννοειτε οτι συνεχίζω και δουλευω...Προχθες εκλαιγα τοσο πολύ,ουτε στην κηδεία δεν εκλαψα τοσο που στο τελος πόναγαν τα ματια μου.Με εγδερναν..Δεν ξερω πως θα το ξεπερασω..ειδικα οταν ασχολουμε με τα πραγματα του,τις υποχρεώσεις που άφησε πισω και τις κλεινουμε(ολα τα αδέρφια)..Το πιο συνταρακτικό ήταν που μας πεθανε σπίτι..δεν πιστευε οτι θα πεθανει τόσο νωρις και όταν το καταλαβε δεν ήθελε να τον βλέπουμε...Αυτός ο επιθανάτιος ρόγχος
> ηταν ό,τι χειρότερο που έζησα και ευχομαι να μην το περασει κανεις..


Ειναι αρχή ακόμα.. Και εγώ έχασα την μαμά μου πριν 4 μηνες, χωρις να εχει τπτ, χωρις να ειχε ποτε τπτ το παθολογικο.. Πηγαμε για υπνο, εμεινε να δει ταινια και τα χαραματα την βρηκαμε εκει να βλεπει την ταινια της παγωμενη.. Ειναι πολυ επωδυνο και σε καταλαβαινω.. Δεν θελω να σου πω λογια παρηγοριας γτ πιστευω οτι απλα δεν υπαρχουν.. Με τον καιρο θα δεις και εσυ οτι θα απαλυνει ο πονος σου..

----------


## pararos

καλησπερα παιδια και ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας...ελειψα αρκετο καιρο απο το forum και μετα απο τα τελευταια μου λογια...ισως γτ δεν ηθελα να μπω,απεφευγα γενικα!ηθελα να ξεφυγω γενικα απο ολα απο συμβουλες κλπ...ειμαι καλυτερα απο την τελευταια φορα που εγραψα απο εδω μεσα,εχω μπει σε μια σειρα,αλλα δυστυχως δε μπορω να καταφερω να ειμαι οπως ημουν,εχω γινει λιγο κλειστος πιο σοβαρος,μεγαλωσα ξαφνικα,ασχολουμε με την δουλεια μου και με την μηχανη την οποια πηρα ειχα απο μικρο παιδι κ με ηρεμουσε οπως και τωρα,ψαχνω πραγματα να κανω που με ευχαριστουν και σε σημειο να ζοριζω τον εαυτο μου να τα κανει κ μετα ξεχνιετε.εχω στο μυαλο μου μια κουβεντα που μου ελεγε..."δε μπορω...μπορω''!εχω ξεπερασει πολλα,κλαιω πια σπανια και στην δουλεια που εκανε απλα την συνεχιζω,και τον παγκο μου τον γεμισα φωτο του και με ρωτανε συνεχεια ποιος ειναι αυτος κολλαω λιγο οταν ειναι να εξηγησω αλλα το ξεπερναω σιγα σιγα,προσπαθω να γινω ανταξιος του,να ειναι περηφανος ακομα κ εκει!τα πραγματα στην οικογενεια ειναι καλυτερα,πηρα σπιτι μενω μονος μου πια!περα απο ολα αυτα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι που μου συμβαινει,κοιμαμαι συνεχεια πολλες ωρες,δε ξερω αν ειναι θεμα υγειας ή μου βγαινει ολο αυτο εκει...και κατι αλλο,ειναι λογικο μετα απο ολα αυτα να μη θελω καποια σχεση?ουτε να κανω ερωτα ουτε τπτ?

----------


## pararos

Ειχα μεινει στασιμος τον τελευταιο καιρο σε μια ζωη που δε μου αρεσε.υπνος δουλεια και παλι υπνος.τιποτε αλλο.προσπαθουσα να κανω πραγματα με το ζορι αλλα με καμια ευχαριστηση,τα εκανα απλα γτ επρεπε να τα κανω για μενα μπας κ ξεκολλησω.μετα απο μια επισκεψη στο γιατρο για πονοκεφαλους που με βασανιζουν εδω και εναμιση χρονο και πολυ κουβεντα μου εγραψε ελαφρια αντικαταθλιπτικα.

----------

